# Hiep Tinh Mon Vietnam



## Joab (Nov 10, 2009)

According to a website of a martial arts school that teaches Hiep Tinh Mon Vietnam, it was founded by Grandmaster Qouc Dung in 1957. It is a traditional Vietnam martial art that combines fighting techniques of the Airborne Rangers, Green Beret guerrilla warfare during the Vietnam war with combative techniques from White Tiger, King Cobra, Sacred Eagle, Black Dragon and White Crane.

It also offers internal and external force, including breathing exercises for longevity, curing illnesses, and general health and well being. Some breathing exercises are similar to Chinese tai chi, yoga, etc. The Frog Style breathing techniques develop students lung expansion and improves the cardiovascular system as well as internal organs.


Students also learn to fight with elbows and knees from Vietnam kickboxing, which are similar to Muay Thai techniques. The 72 fighting elbows can be applied with deadly force to attacker's pressure points. It also includes throwing and grappling techniques.

Are any of you familiar with this system? Have any of you practiced this system? I'm moving near the town where it is offered and would like to know more about it. Thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2009)

Never heard of it.  Sounds like a really diverse system; if you've got the chance, why not take a look?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2009)

Joab said:


> It is a traditional Vietnam martial art that combines fighting techniques of the Airborne Rangers,



Eh...define 'traditional'.


----------



## Joab (Nov 10, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Eh...define 'traditional'.


 
That was directly from their website, you would have to ask them. I plan to check out the school, but couldn't find virtually anything on the system during an internet search. Sounds interesting.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Nov 10, 2009)

When I was in vietnam, I saw a lot of these type of hybrid systems.  This one looks mostly from a kung fu base as many of them are. From what he wrote there, its animal system kung fu based system(traditional base), with some probably self defense techs and some of the vietnam kickboxing techs mixed in. So if i read this right you will be doing animal forms, two man stuff, self defense techs and sparring probably closer to a muay thai template. But I personally never heard of the system nor saw it performed.  But following the logic of other similiar Viet systems, its pretty easy to see the template they use to create newer systems. 

 Kung Fu systems some hardcore traditional to more modern hybrids like vietvodo/vovinam/vo co truyen were everywhere over in Vietnam. Vietvodo and such were part of a revival of vietnamese ma in the 1930s and variations sprung up from there.

"Grandmaster Dung is a retired Lt. Colonel for the US 5th Special Forces, Vietnam Veteran G3 officer Former hand to Hand combat instructor for the 52 Combat Aviation Bn in Camp Holloway Vietnam and the Us 173rd Airborn as well as 101st Airborn which is now in Iraq. He has been in the martial arts for 62 years and has 51 years of teaching experience. He holds a 10th dan in Vo Co Truyen, 2nd successor of HTM World Martial Arts 18th Successor of Hiep-Tinh-Mon Vietnamese Traditional Martial arts. 8th dan in Kyokushinkai Karate, 8th dan in Daito Ryu Aiki jujitsu, 7th dan in Tae Kwon Do, 6th in Kenjutsu and Judo. He was Undefeated Vo Tu Do Vietnamese Kickinkboxing Champion for 1955-1963 and undefeated Free style Kickboxing Southeast Asia champion from 1958-1960."

If this is his bio, I would hope he does hold actual certification in many of those arts because it certainly rings the "questionable"bell.  From the looks of it, he is here in the states, and he seems to have competed in vietnam during the heydays of their kickboxing which is the fifties into the early sixties so those years would be correct to be competing there. He has an extensive background including military, traditional systems and competing. He also has been teaching for quite some time so he has a firm base and probably has alot of students.

I would give it a try and see if you like it, its a matter of a style or system working for you.  If it does then go right into it, if it doesnt then move on.

If validating the teacher or the system is of utmost importance then you can get more info or ask and then follow up from there.

If you go to the class, please let us know more about it and particularly the master himself as his bio is interesting.


----------



## Joab (Nov 10, 2009)

blackdiamondcobra said:


> "Grandmaster Dung is a retired Lt. Colonel for the US 5th Special Forces, Vietnam Veteran G3 officer Former hand to Hand combat instructor for the 52 Combat Aviation Bn in Camp Holloway Vietnam and the Us 173rd Airborn as well as 101st Airborn which is now in Iraq. He has been in the martial arts for 62 years and has 51 years of teaching experience. He holds a 10th dan in Vo Co Truyen, 2nd successor of HTM World Martial Arts 18th Successor of Hiep-Tinh-Mon Vietnamese Traditional Martial arts. 8th dan in Kyokushinkai Karate, 8th dan in Daito Ryu Aiki jujitsu, 7th dan in Tae Kwon Do, 6th in Kenjutsu and Judo. He was Undefeated Vo Tu Do Vietnamese Kickinkboxing Champion for 1955-1963 and undefeated Free style Kickboxing Southeast Asia champion from 1958-1960."
> 
> If this is his bio, I would hope he does hold actual certification in many of those arts because it certainly rings the "questionable"bell. From the looks of it, he is here in the states, and he seems to have competed in vietnam during the heydays of their kickboxing which is the fifties into the early sixties so those years would be correct to be competing there. He has an extensive background including military, traditional systems and competing. He also has been teaching for quite some time so he has a firm base and probably has alot of students.
> 
> ...


 
I hadn't read the bio before, it is questionable. I'll check out the school and write about what I experienced, it will be a couple of weeks or more depending upon when my wife gets transferred to the area. Thanks.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Nov 10, 2009)

Joab
Let us know if you go and what you find out. I am curious myself. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Shifu Alexis (May 17, 2015)

Joab said:


> That was directly from their website, you would have to ask them. I plan to check out the school, but couldn't find virtually anything on the system during an internet search. Sounds interesting.


I am Shifu Alexis and I teach Hiep Tinh Mon. I studied under Master Nat Pham Grandmaster Quoc Dung's son. Grandmaster no longer teaches and his school is closed. I teach under Dancing in Silence in University Park. Hiep Tinh Mon means many styles become one in Grandmaster's Vietnamese dialect. Like Jun Fan and Jeet Kune Do it is a blended art that employs various styles and systems decades before the term " Mixed Martial Arts " became a term. I studied it because of my background in Jun Fan Chinese / Filipino boxing gung fu and Kali / Escrima under Guro Dan Innosanto some 30 years ago. That concept of blended and absorbing what is useful works with me.


----------

